# breeding lowryder strains



## mikeNASTY13 (Jun 22, 2008)

how likely do you think it is to pollinate a female lowryder strain with another lowryder strain and still get the autoflowering low profile genes in the seeds that are produced? i guess maybe it'll take about a year of trying for a grower like me to to do some selective breeding to keep these traits, but i'm not quite totally familiar yet with the whole biological aspect of it. what other factors do you think i'll have to consider when it comes time to actually attempt this?


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2008)

should be simple if u use auto flowerin parents


----------



## Lil'Diesel (Jun 22, 2008)

Working with Lowryder has been my life for about 4 years. You will get an auto flowering seed about 95% of the time. You pretty much have to do this unless you want to order seeds every 8 weeks. What I would do is order twice the number of what you want. Then Grow the first set. Find the males with traits that you most want. Right before the pollen is released take the pollen sacks and put them in baggies, and put them in the freezer.
Now grow the second set. Keep a few of the females you like best and throw away everything else. Then use a paint brush to apply the pollen.
It took me 3 years to perfectly mix Big Bud and Lowryder. I wanted a single cola plant with very little smell, taste or high. I did want great yield. I now can get 1oz from a single cola. In phase 2 I will make NYC Diesel and my Lowryder come together for perfection, or as I call it, "Lil'Diesel". Instead of a 11 week pure diesel, it will be 8 weeks from seed. Sorry if I jacked your thread.


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 22, 2008)

if both strains are bred properly and stabalized then you shouldnt have any problem


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lil'Diesel said:


> Working with Lowryder has been my life for about 4 years. You will get an auto flowering seed about 95% of the time. You pretty much have to do this unless you want to order seeds every 8 weeks. What I would do is order twice the number of what you want. Then Grow the first set. Find the males with traits that you most want. Right before the pollen is released take the pollen sacks and put them in baggies, and put them in the freezer.
> Now grow the second set. Keep a few of the females you like best and throw away everything else. Then use a paint brush to apply the pollen.
> It took me 3 years to perfectly mix Big Bud and Lowryder. I wanted a single cola plant with very little smell, taste or high. I did want great yield. I now can get 1oz from a single cola. In phase 2 I will make NYC Diesel and my Lowryder come together for perfection, or as I call it, "Lil'Diesel". Instead of a 11 week pure diesel, it will be 8 weeks from seed. Sorry if I jacked your thread.




thanks for the input. as far as the diesel and and lowryder goes, it's already been done. they sell the seeds on dr chronic.


----------



## Lil'Diesel (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have other ?'s just let me know.

They do offer a cross, but the yield is very low. .25-.5 oz. I want the best of both worlds. Also I have breed my LR with very little smell, taste or high so other plants I breed with it can more easly overpower it. Also they used Soma NYCD. Not an original clone. I have grown the LRxNYCD. Notice it doesn't make the claim to even come close to NYCD. Just says it was crossed. In my opinion people rush LR crosses. It's not like breeding other plants.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 22, 2008)

no man, you may be wrong, ive had plenty of friends with the dieselryder get around 1-2oz's from a single plant, with the power of the new york sunshine 
best smoke ive had in a while


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 22, 2008)

right now my diesel ryder is running on giving me atleast 1.5 oz each, cause its looking better than my AK47x HK lowlife autoflowering plant with gave me 52 grams dried, just not as dense of bud. Its sticky, resinous, and it is pretty damn close to being NYCD, very close in many qualities. I run a Full Foxfarm nutes and solubles in custom mixed soil, i run my 600watt over a 36x36 space with 16 LRD's in 8.5inch pots. Lowryders neet a lot of root space, and water, otherwise they are can be puny.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 22, 2008)

Might it have been a good idea to make the LR x BB cross potent? I mean, the potency is going to be passed on wether it is low or high. I can understand working on one with less flavor, so your crosses come thru better. But I think it could potentially lower the level of your ultimate goal, since those genes for low THC will be there, evem if partially dormant. just my opinion.  out.


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jun 22, 2008)

marijuanajoe, i think if you've successfully bred the plants with the genes you wanted, you've definately succeeded. if you're going to make the changes, do it because you want to. i'm pleased to hear what you've accomplished and wish to accomplish. keep up the good work


----------



## Lil'Diesel (Jun 23, 2008)

I will have to try the LR Diesel again. Maybe it is better now. I grow SOG for a two week harvest. They don't bush out. Did your plant have a single cola or were they bush? I use 1000w lights with cooltubes, and co2. All I was able to get was .25-.5. The few limbs were popcorn. As for taste, smell and high, it wa really mixed. I don't relly trust in what friends say about yield. If it isn't in my garden I don't know for sure. I'm not calling your friends liars. I have just caught a few of mine in fibs ; ) Like I say though I will try it again.

Marijuanajoe, My heavy yielding BB had a heavy couchlock. My goal is to mix long flowering sativa's, and gain their high, taste and smell. I also want the auto flowering and yield of my LRxBB without those things so the sativa's can dominate in those areas and it makes moving forward easier with breeding.

Sorry I took away from your thread mikeNASTY13.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 23, 2008)

well iv got a question to lildiesel,
can you make couchlock indica's into a sativa "UP" like high just by harvesting early????


----------



## Lil'Diesel (Jun 23, 2008)

A plant that produces a couchlock high produces just that. That being said you can make adjustments. When Trichomes are mostly clear in the beginning of production they give the highest cerebral high, but still couchlock. Then they move to a cloudy white and that is right in the middle. Couchlock, but not as heavy as it could be. Then as they degrade they turn amber. This will be the most couchlock you will get. It is best in my opinion to harvest when most trich's are cloudy, because as the trichs degrade to amber you are sacrificing potency, but if you harvest too early when all the trichs are clear you sacrafice that last heavy bud production. It, as always, may change slightly by strain. I havn't grown them all, so I can't say it is always the same.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 23, 2008)

mikeNASTY13 said:


> marijuanajoe, i think if you've successfully bred the plants with the genes you wanted, you've definately succeeded. if you're going to make the changes, do it because you want to. i'm pleased to hear what you've accomplished and wish to accomplish. keep up the good work


I'm not saying what he did isn't fuckin' amazing, lol. I really tried to come across as not being snarky or anything. I've actually given rep for the lil'Deisel's idea, breeding a LR2 version with Big Bud instead of Santa Maria (or whatever they used for LR2) . Thats a great Idea! I mean, why not hybridize the ruderalis with the largest producers that you can? Especially to insure an even better yeild when you do fineally cross it to the varieties you want to emulate. I just think that growing for low potency will never be a part of my breeding projects, lol. No offence, but I think alot of people think that way. Even if I was trying to make a LR version that I could cross to, I'd wan't the potency there, the trick is to try to make those potency genes the latent recessive ones, and the potency genes of the cross the dominant, expressive ones. You will end up with MORE of the kind of resin you want if you can find and stabilize the right pheno that still has the auto trait. That's all I was sayin. I think Lowryder should have done a Big Bud cross instead, it would have been smarter, I think. Anyway,  out! I might try to do this in the future, as well. Cheers!


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lil'Diesel said:


> Marijuanajoe, My heavy yielding BB had a heavy couchlock. My goal is to mix long flowering sativa's, and gain their high, taste and smell. I also want the auto flowering and yield of my LRxBB without those things so the sativa's can dominate in those areas and it makes moving forward easier with breeding.


If you had used the more resinous, it is possible, with enough genetic selection, that you could cross it with your sativa, and the particular resin type of the sativa would be the one in production, but with the heavy production levels of the big bud. It is all about being able to grow aout enough to get some genetic selection. With enough genetic selection anything is possible. 

I understand what you are trying to do, and I still think it would be possible to get a pheno with super high resin production (from the LR x Big Bud father) of the Sativa type resin you want(from your cross), even if the father had a couchlock feeling. It all depends on your genetic selection and how many phenotypes you can coax out, and breed several different ones together Who knows, you might have still been able to get what you wanted with an even higher resin content. Alot is possible with enough genetic selection. I'm not dissing what you did in any way. It was also a really smart idea to use big bud as the cross, Lowryder should gave done that in the first place, lol.  out


----------



## Lil'Diesel (Jun 23, 2008)

maijuanajoe, I wasn't insulted man. No big deal. I was just explaining why I wanted to lose the smell, high and taste. Breeding with LR is diferent than normal breeding. No clones mean you have to be able to see which seeds from which plant you want to keep. By not having the smell, high and taste I can see which have been overpowerd by what I am crossing them with, and by watching how early they start to flower and how large the yield is I am able to see which plants with seeds are right fore further breeding and back xing.


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jun 24, 2008)

i think i may have confused lil diesel with marijuanajoe. anyway, i think anybody that takes the time to crossbreed to find what they like are successful. i'm tired of the pot head stereotype that they're all lazy and good for nothing. obviously if you take the time to try and "create" a strain that you personally will enjoy, you've got some brains. keep up the good work people. and don't worry about jacking my thread, as long as it gets the juices flowing, i'm happy


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 24, 2008)

likin the idea of lowryder based strains lately do you flower 24/0 with your hps or how,d ya grow em wouldnt they finish sooner under constant light rather than half time lights? dunno cos never done an autoflower. but would like to. anyone?


----------



## Lil'Diesel (Jun 24, 2008)

Lowryder flowers best in 20/4 in my opinion. 24 hrs a day tends to make them grow taller without much of a yield gain. I didn't really find that it finished early. Strange right? I read once that a 20/4 gave the best yield. Never really went to deep in testing it.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 24, 2008)

cool thanx


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 24, 2008)

i agree 20.4 is the best, the plants need time to rest and take in some oxygen. Plants give off co2 in the day and absorb o2 at night. The hardworking lowryder needs a little rest, and it will do its fair share of work. When i left my lights on 24, it was just like diesel said, they get all funny. It seems like whenever they get some darkness, they just thrive much more, as darkness is natural, wouldnt anyone go slightly bonkers with 24 hours of light for 8 to 9 weeks?


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jul 11, 2008)

what do you all think about topping lowryders?


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 12, 2008)

when i topped my diesel, i got two colas just as big as a single cola, when i did a double pinch, i got 4 decent sized colas, but the plant wanted to topple over


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jul 12, 2008)

those who have experience with lowryders usually say go 18/6 or 20/4. all plants need some dark time to grow to their full potential


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

I am never afraid to be wrong but i can't see how topping could possibly benifit an auto strain. It has a limited time to do its thing, injuring it is bound to set it back. Size is such an rough measure. What were your yeilds [in weight] on the topped plants vs. one that was left to grow naturally? 

[email protected]


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 14, 2008)

They all yeild about the same, with the 4 cola being shorter, but the untopped plant of mine is damn near 2.5 feet tall, the topped ones are around 1.5 to 2feet. They each look to give me about the same bud. The AK x Kush Autoflower was only 10 inches tall and it gave me 50 something grams dried, and it wasnt pinched


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 15, 2008)

To go with that ak kush, it was branchy as fuck, almost every nug was cola sized, but the potency wasnt all that incredible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2008)

My ignorance shows again then, I didnt realize that the Diesels got that big.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 16, 2008)

im putting up a picture of my two outdoor diesels, see how tall them bitches is


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres those pics. I didint have a tapemeasure handy so i used my dog as a reference for height. When i took _Borat_ to the vet his shoulders were 27 inches, so go from there. They have until the 28th of July until i cut them. They were started may 15. All outdoors for these, never seen the growlight since week 1. foxfarm nutes


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jul 17, 2008)

there is one pheno of the Diesel ryder that is tall between 2-2.5 feet and one that is shorter. most everybody ive seen growing it though is averaging about 2 feet


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 18, 2008)

i seeds the tall pheno, ive got a shorter one inside seeded too, let me throw up a pick of how short it is., just over a foot, my plans are for an outdoor multi season, superharvest, cause diesel low is the shizznit. I plan on using a cornfrield, so the bigger the plants for me the better, as for indoor, the smaller ones might make good for a hydro setup


----------

